

3D Search Engine for Videos -- Beta testing. How could it be COOLER? - itsdeshazer
http://notbing.com

======
pedalpete
I gotta say that I find this almost impossible to use. As I go to click on a
video (or words on the main page which when I finally got to one are
unclickable) the object I'm trying to hit moves out of the way. Seems like
more than a game than an effective way to search.

I gave some thought to 3d UIs a while back, and was thinking more along the
lines of direction and depth. Not sure if that works for video I guess it
depends on what you find people searching for.

------
hackSquad
pretty sweet. Add a pasta maker to it, and you're on to something.

------
itsdeshazer
maybe a time machine embedded?

